# Replacement Bunk Mattress



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy all!

Thinking about replacing the bunk mattresses for the kids. They're getting older and starting to feel the plywood under the foam mattresses.

First, has anyone replaced their bunk mattresses with something better, and second, what did/would you replace them with?

Thanks!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

We added a blow up mattress from WalMart we got one of the really heavy duty ones. 
Fits nicely into place and the price was right I think we paid like $20.00, can be adjusted to firmness desired. 
We installed the air mattress on the bottom bunk for the MIL. Top bunk is double mattress
just my $0.02


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We purchased a two inch memory foam mattress in a king size and cut to fit. Our bunks are 34" wide x 74" Long. I want to say they are about 2-3 inches short but it does not bother the kids. We put the memory foam on top of the factory mattress and topped it with the bunk sheets from Camping World. Since the sheets are made to the correct bunk size everything stays nicely put.. And comfortable.

S


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just go the memory foam route....anyone sleeping on them will be very comfortable. Go 4-5" deep if you can.


----------

